# عسل المانوكا النيوزلاندي (علاج مجرب)



## sbroona (15 أكتوبر 2011)

​ 


 ...جديدنا...​ 
 ( عسل المانوكا )
 ...العسل النيوزلاندي المذهل...​ 

 

​ 
 




​ 
 

​ 
 



​ 
 



​ 
 عسل مانوكا العامل الفريد(UMF)
 نحن نعتقد أن اختيار العسل الجيد ذو المذاق الطيب والفوائد الغنية أمرا بالغ الأهمية، ما يجعلنا نقدم للمستهلك أصناف العسل والتي مرت بأعلى المقاييس والاهتمام والعناية. ​ 


 عسل المانوكا ؟
 عسل المانوكا النيوزيلاندي ذو خواص فريدة لا توجد في كثير من أنواع العسل الأخرى مما يجعله متميز في مكافحة طوائف كثيرة من الميكروبات والبكتيريا. ​ 


 الدراسات:
 أكدت كثير من الأبحاث والاختبارات المخبرية في قسم الأبحاث في جامعة واكاتو في نيوزيلاندا على أن عسل المانوكا يمتلك خاصية فريدة في مكافحة البكتريا، (مولان 1981) ، حيث أجرى د. مولان أبحاثا واسعة على عسل المانوكا وأكدت أبحاثه ودراساته على فاعلية عسل المانوكا في مكافحة كثير من أنواع البكتيريا وخاصة تلك التي تنشط في الجهاز الهضمي ويكون لها أثار سلبية، كما أظهرت عدة دراسات أخرى أن عسل المانوكا يمتلك خواص علاجية لا توجد في أنواع أخرى من العسل، وقد حاز على تصنيف " فعال" في كثير من تلك الدراسات .لذلك فإن عسل المانوكا يعد –بإذن الله - علاجا ذو قوة في الشفاء من كثير من الأمراض كما أنه مساعد فعال لالتئام الجروح.​ 


 الاستخدامات العلاجية:
 عسل المانوكا هو منتج عضوي طبيعي خالص ، بالإضافة لذلك فهو يمتلك خواص علاجية إيجابية لعلاج الأمراض المزمنة وغير المزمنة. حيث اعتبر عسل المانوكا بأنه ملائم كعلاج طبي فعّال ( صُنّف (فعّال) 10+) لحالات مرضية كثيرة مثل :
 - الاضطرابات الهضمية- الحموضة المعوية
 - التهاب المريء القلسي GERD- حرقان الصدر- قرحة المعدة
 - أمراض القولون العصبي.
 - قرحة المعدة والاثنى عشر (هيليكوبكتر بيلوري) Helicobacter pylori​ 


 كما أظهرت الدراسات والاختبارات والتجارب الطبية أن عسل المانوكا الفريد(UMF) علاجاً فعالاً للـ :
 - للجروح - الحروق- البثور
 - تشققات الجلد- القطع- التكشطات
 - العناية بجروح ما بعد عمليات البتر والاستئصال
 - القرحة- الندوب
 - علاج الندب من آثار العمليات الجراحية
 - الجروح الملوثة.​ 



 كما لوحظ أن عسل المانوكا له تأثرات مهدئة لـ:
 - آلام الحلق- أعراض البرد
 - السعال
 - التهابات التجويف الداخلي - الزكام وأعراض الزكام
 - آلام البرد - حمى القروح.​ 


 صحة ونقاء:
 عسل المانوكا: صافي ، نقي ، طبيعي ، غير مبستر ، عسل عضوي "أورجانيك" طبيعي، مصادره أزهار البراري والأحراش الطبيعية، في نيوزيلاندا " أحراش شجرة الشاي" (ليبتوزبيرموم سكوباريوم).​ 


 المذاق:
 عسل المانوكا فريد وذو مذاق لذيذ وقشدي. يقول مستخدمي عسل المانوكا بأنه "cold slung" بمعنى يشعرك بالبرودة عند أكله ونشير هنا إلى أنه تم انتزعه من أقراص العسل بدون تسخين.​ 


 طريقةالاستخدام:
 يستخدم عسل المانوكا كغيره من أنواع العسل لكل ظرف بحسبه , غير أن أمثل طريقه لاستخدام العسل عامة أن يؤخذ في حالة خلو المعدة من الطعام , ويفضل أن يذاب في ماء فاتر, كأن تؤخذ ملعقة في نصف كأس ماء فاتر ( دافئ ) قبل الإفطار بساعتين على الرق صباحا ، وقبل العشاء بساعتين مساء أو قبل النوم لمن يتناول وجبة العشاء مبكرا.
 ولا بأس في استخدام العسل مع الشاي الأخضر كمحلي لمن يستسيغه ، كما يمكن استخدام العسل مع رقائق التوست في الإفطار والعشاء مع الزبدة أو زبدة الفول السوداني للأطفال الذين لا يستسيغون العسل بمفرده.​ 


 عرضنا:
 عندما نعرض النوعية العالية من عسل المانوكا وأنواع أخرى من العسل الطبيعي عالي الجودة فإننا -بفضل الله تعالى- نقدم إحدى أقوى وأنجح الطرق الطبيعية لمساعدة الناس في التخلص من كثير من الأمراض والجروح والقروح المزمنة وغير المزمنة.
 إن من أهدافنا المهمة أن نعزز ونرقى بعمليات العلاج والشفاء لمستخدمي الوسائل الطبيعة وغير المركبات الطبية.​ 
 ومع هذا كله فإنه ما من شك بأن الضر والنفع بيد الله - جلا وعلا- أولا وآخرا، وما هذا وغيره إلا أسباب أمرنا الله بالعمل بها طلبا للمنفعة ودفعا للضرر والله - عز وجل - المسؤول أن يشفي كل مريض وأن يمن على الجميع بالصحة والعافية والسلامة وهو - تبارك وتعالى - أقرب مسؤول وأقدر مجيب.​ 
 الأسعار:

 2- عسل المانوكا أكتف 15 السعر 250 ريال
 3- عسل المانوكا أكتف 20 السعر 300 ريال
 2-العسل النيوزيلاندي بغذاء الملكات مقوي ومنشط للجسم ويعتبر الغذاء الملكي النيوزلاندي أفضل غذاء السعر300 ريال 375 جرام ​ 

 للإتصال
 00966548212090​ 
 "ملاحضة"
 العسل مضمون مخبريا ولدينا تحليل بيولوجي له من أراد الاطلاع عليه نرسله على الإيميل ​


----------

